
Ask HN: Best way to group data using machine learning without clustering? - maddy1512
I want to create group of matches(1-1, 1-2, 1-3 or m-m) from the data. I already have test data. Which algorithm should I use? Clustering is not at all helpful!
======
natalyarostova
Something like [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disjoint-
set_data_structure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disjoint-set_data_structure)
?

